# الى كل المبتدئين فى البرامج الزمنية اليكم الاسهل والاروع فى البرامج الزمنية.



## احمد خليل2006 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

​

الى كل المبتدئين فى عمل البرامج الزمنية علية باقتناء هذا البرنامج السهل الا وهو:

SURETRAK PROJECT MANAGER 3​
انة فعلا اسهل برنامج لعمل البرامج الزمنية وهو من شركة بريمافييرا واليكم الصور ..............................






















ملف البرنامج يحتوى على MANUAL وملفات TUTORIAL
:31: استخدم برنامج Power Iso لقراءة الملف حيث ان امتداد اللمف DAA

اليكم رابط البرنامج :3:

http://www.4shared.com/file/73479890/e1bfaa8c/SURETRAK_PROJECT_MANAGER_30.html​


----------



## eng_houssam (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع و و اضح من حجم البرنامج انه اصغر كثيرا من البريمافيرا لكت هلا تكرمت و وضحت بعض الفروق بينه و بين البريمافيرا
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى المهندس طارق 
السلام عليكم ورحه اللة وبركاتة
على قد معرفتى بالبرنامج هو برنامح من شركة بريمافييرا لايفرق كثيرا عن برنامج بريمافييرا الا فى القوائم اللى ظهرت جديد فى P3 حيث ان برنامج Suretrak هو النسخة الاولى لشركة بريمافييرا فى ادارة المشروعات
وهذا على حد علمى وان شاء الله ح رد على جميع الاختلافات بينة وبين بريمافييرا ان شاء الله


----------



## king0468 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nagy alaly (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد1962 (14 مارس 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## مصطفى غباره (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك000مع التقدير*


----------



## بسمالله (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا بارك ان شاء نستفيدو منه


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود


----------



## فهد52 (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## gamil_13 (18 أبريل 2011)

Thanks
p3 is more power


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khezzari (20 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا بارك ان شاء نستفيدو منه*


----------



## himaelnady (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (19 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (19 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## كنار123 (20 يناير 2013)

اخواننا المهندسون تلاحظون معي كثرة البرنامج في هذا المجال وتعددة اشكالها وانواعها ولايستطيع الواحد منا من يختار البرنامج اللذي يلبي احتياجاتنا ارجوامن اهل الاختصاص سرد وشرح باسهاب ايهما افضل ولكم مني الشكر والتقدير مهندس هشام


----------



## loved_boy (2 فبراير 2013)

thanks 
man


----------

